# WOMB LINING WITH PROGYNOVA.



## abi2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello, pls i have been on medicated cycle for FET (this is my second time), i was taking 6mg of progynova per day and my lining didnt increase more than 5.8cm,this time around am combining with viagra, i have had  a first scan and the lining is just 5.4cm, my clinic did not advise me to increase the dosage, i wonder why. I have read from a lot of women that had thier dosage increased to increase the endometrium, will doing this be of any help to me, i was thinking of taking baby aspirin as well, any advise would help, many thanks.

TTC 8YRS
ICSI 3 TIMES, 1 MCS, 2 BLIGHTED OVUM,3 BFN.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Abi,

I'm not an expert on fertility treatments so I'm afraid I don't know that answer to your questions.

You say this is just your first scan so there may be time yet for your lining to thicken. Progynova is not licensed for fertility treatments so its hard to say what the optimum/maiximum dose would be (I've read posts from others saying they were using upto 8 or 10mg) but the higher the dose the more the side effects so perhaps your clinic limits dosing to 6mg? It would appear they are trying to use a combination of progynova and viagra to thicken the lining (working in different ways to achieve the same thing) so you will hopefully see an improvement soon compared to last time.

Aspirin 75mg is sometimes used on patients with a history of recurrent miscarriage as there is some evidence that it may help overcome implantation problems. The evidence for this is not overwhelming though and some clinics advocate its use and some dont. I would ask your clinics advice on whether or not you should take this as they will be best placed to know if it is something you might benefit from.

Best wishes for your cycle    
Maz x


----------



## abi2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the inform, my scan result went well although the lining did not improve much, the nurses said everyone is different, they will be going ahead with the transfer on tuesday, am to start my cyclogest today by insertion 12hrs apart, can i continue with the same dosage of the progynova

Thanks.


----------

